# Is a 53 Bianchi too big for a 5'6" rider?



## JinxyJ08 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey guys, new to cycling but really excited. I'm a gear head with cars so im sure the bikes will be the same way (oh nooo lol) Went to look for some bikes at my LBS and i really liked the Bianchi Via Nirone 7. He is suggesting i get a 53cm and im not sure at all if thats right? I have read a good bit and im not sure if a 53cm is too big....especially for my first bike. Can anyone shed some light? Thanks so much.

Im 5' 6.5" and a 31" cycle inseam which im sure matters.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I am going to say that if you dont trust your local shop to size you properly you need to move on to another shop.

Nobody can size you over the interwebs.


----------



## JinxyJ08 (Apr 18, 2012)

Its not that i dont trust.....its that i dont know. Another shop told me a 49 or 50 should fit so the dillemma then is who do i believe?

Being new i dont know how its supposed to fit and what to compare to since i havent any previous experience with road bikes.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

FWIW I'm 5'6.5" with a 28" inseam and I ride a 49cm bianchi giro. The effective top tube on a 53cm bianchi is generally a bit longer than the average bike so I think it will be too big.


----------



## JinxyJ08 (Apr 18, 2012)

Well that complicates things. So its not really a 53? Its bigger?


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

The effective top tube is slightly longer than 53cm, and depending on your sizing that my be too long. The 50cm has a 52cm ETT so that would probably be easier to get to fit your torso


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JinxyJ08 said:


> Well that complicates things. *So its not really a 53? * Its bigger?


I have two thoughts. Well, with the edit, more than two....

1) There are no industry standards for measuring to determine frame size. This means that a 53cm in brand A might be a 48cm in another - or a 51 in another. Sometimes even within brands, measuring differs. What does all this mean re: the listed frame size? It's a sticker with a number on it.

2) Being somewhat familiar with Bianchi sizing and given your height/ inseam, I'll offer that you should seek out another Bianchi dealer (or other LBS's in general) - not only because I think you _might_ be getting sized wrong, but also because you're second guessing your 'fitter'. We shop (then buy from) reputable LBS's because of the services they offer. If, for some reason, one or more of those services comes under scrutiny, it's time to move on.

EDIT: Giving the fitter the benefit of the doubt, the possibility exists that he's sizing you up because of your flexibility (or lack thereof) and need the taller head tube that a 53 provides. The 53's is 135mm's, the 50's, 120mm's, so (all else being equal) saddle to bar drop would be less on the 53.

This gets into an involved discussion, but (short story) this might be setting you up to buy a bike with less than optimum geo (for you). Another (possible) reason to visit some other shops, get sized/ fitted and do some test rides.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JinxyJ08 said:


> Hey guys, new to cycling but really excited. I'm a gear head with cars so im sure the bikes will be the same way (oh nooo lol) Went to look for some bikes at my LBS and i really liked the Bianchi Via Nirone 7. He is suggesting i get a 53cm and im not sure at all if thats right? I have read a good bit and im not sure if a 53cm is too big....especially for my first bike. Can anyone shed some light? Thanks so much.
> 
> Im 5'6" and a 29" inseam which im sure matters.


Is 29" your cycling inseam or pant inseam?....I'm 5'7" and my cycling inseam is 31"( pant is 30").... cycling inseam is crotch to floor...

53 is too big in my opinion.....


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I am 5 foot 5 and have a 53 cm Bianchi which fits me well, my inseam is 31 (inches), standover on the 53 cm is 31 inches. It may fit you but I would sure try the smaller one before I decided. If the lbs is insisting the 53 fits and they don't have a 51 in stock...... well you figure it out


----------



## JinxyJ08 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok thanks so much. Yea i asked him about fit a few times and he said yea the 53 fits but hell, im new idk.


----------



## JinxyJ08 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dave Hickey said:


> Is 29" your cycling inseam or pant inseam?....I'm 5'7" and my cycling inseam is 31"( pant is 30").... cycling inseam is crotch to floor...
> 
> 53 is too big in my opinion.....


I'm actually totally wrong my pant inseam is 30 and my cycling inseam is 31.5 (i had my dad measure hwich was kinda akward but w/e! lol) so even if im off a half inch im still at 31" cycle inseam so does that change the answers?


----------



## JinxyJ08 (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm actually totally wrong my pant inseam is 30 and my cycling inseam is 31.5 (i had my dad measure which was kinda akward but whatever! lol) so even if im off a half inch im still at 31" cycle inseam so does that change the answers?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JinxyJ08 said:


> I'm actually totally wrong my pant inseam is 30 and my cycling inseam is 31.5 (i had my dad measure which was kinda akward but whatever! lol) so even if im off a half inch im still at 31" cycle inseam so *does that change the answers?*


It won't change mine, appreciably.

While it's good info to know, this change in cycling inseam _primarily_ affects saddle height. More importantly, as you raise saddle height (all else being equal in stem angle/ spacer setup) saddle to bar drop increases, which lends credibility to the fitter sizing you up to the 53 because of the increased head tube length (~1.5cm's).

Taking a step back, if you're interested in the Bianchi and want to give the fitter the benefit of the doubt, consider going back to discuss your concerns and ask why he chose the 53. If you still have doubts, ask that you be fitted to both the 50 and 53 and test ride (out on the roads) for comparison. That should answer the question as to which is the better frame size.

Still, being new to cycling, if you haven't already done so, consider visiting some other LBS's, discussing your price range, intended uses/ goals, get sized/ fitted and test ride some other makes/ models. There's nothing at all wrong with Bianchi, but branching out gives you some exposure to other shops as well as other offerings. You may well go back to the Bianchi, but at least then you'll know why.


----------



## JinxyJ08 (Apr 18, 2012)

This is exactly what I did. Everyone fitted me on a 52-55 (Depending on the bike) so i got the 53 Via Nirone 7. One shop actually had the exact bike in stock and gave a phenomenal deal that the first shop couldn't/wouldn't. Seems to fit pretty well after being on the trainer and riding around a bit so i hope i like it!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JinxyJ08 said:


> This is exactly what I did. Everyone fitted me on a 52-55 (Depending on the bike) so *i got the 53 Via Nirone 7*. One shop actually had the exact bike in stock and gave a phenomenal deal that the first shop couldn't/wouldn't. Seems to fit pretty well after being on the trainer and riding around a bit so i hope i like it!


Wow, that was quick! Congrats on the new bike! :thumbsup:

You know the 'rules'... post pics when you get a chance.


----------



## reapers (Apr 15, 2012)

I was also looking at this same bike. I'm 5'7" and the 53 seemed to fit me well, but then again I'm not sure how the bike is suppose to feel. I also noticed that the Bianchi's seemed a bit pricey for what you get. I went to a LBS that had a left over 2011 Cannondale CAAD 10(the Bianchi was also a 2011) for the same price,$1350. They both had 105 components but the CAAD was noticeably lighter. 

That being said, as i continue my search for the best bang for my buck at that price range, I've been looking through Craigslist and have found a 2011 Scattante with a 53cm Carbon frame and 105 components for $1300 obo. Does anybody know if this bike fits like the Bianchi? Is this a quality bike? I would have posted my question as a new thread but it won't let me because I havent posted enough on this forum yet. Great forum BTW, I've learned alot just by reading through the "Beginers Corner".


----------



## drodrigueznyc (Mar 30, 2012)

I would continue to shop around... take it for a spin if you can... most LBS will let you test ride before buying... 

I'm 5ft 8 and was fitted for a specialized in 52 in one shop and a size 54 trek in another... a huge difference but they both seem to know what they were talking about...

like it was stated before, there are no standards and each bike manufacturer will have their own recommendations.. 

i went with the 54cm Trek Madone and couldn't be happier... 

i was told a good test is to stand on the bike with both feet flat on the ground and see if you have some room between your crotch and the tube... about an inch or so... 

if it touches and there's no room, it's too big... too much play (over 2-3 inches is too small)

again, this is not a standard but something that was mentioned at the Trek reseller...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

reapers said:


> I was also looking at this same bike. I'm 5'7" and the 53 seemed to fit me well, but then again I'm not sure how the bike is suppose to feel. I also noticed that the Bianchi's seemed a bit pricey for what you get. I went to a LBS that had a left over 2011 Cannondale CAAD 10(the Bianchi was also a 2011) for the same price,$1350. They both had 105 components but the CAAD was noticeably lighter.
> 
> That being said, as i continue my search for the best bang for my buck at that price range, I've been looking through Craigslist and have found a 2011 Scattante with a 53cm Carbon frame and 105 components for $1300 obo. *Does anybody know if this bike fits like the Bianchi? * Is this a quality bike? I would have posted my question as a new thread but it won't let me because I havent posted enough on this forum yet. Great forum BTW, I've learned alot just by reading through the "Beginers Corner".


You don't include the Scattante model, but I used the geometry chart at the link below to compare to the Nirone geo chart at Bianchi's site. Both are close in all respects, with the biggest difference being 1 cm of head tube length - taller on the Scattante. Assuming your saddle to bar drop was 'moderate' on the Bianchi, it should be fairly easy to replicate on the Scattante, but without knowing more, I'm speculating.

Here's the link to the CFR:
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1102324_-1___400315

To answer your other question, the Scattante CFR generally gets good reviews (also at the link above), but (standard advice) test ride, then decide. 

Also, given that it's a CF frame and can sustain types of damage seen only with special equipment, keep in mind that being used, you'll get no warranty. My advice is to proceed with caution and make sure the price paid makes the potential risk worth taking.


----------



## reapers (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm not sure what model it is as i have not called the guy and it dosent say in the ad. In the pictures it says SPORT on the seat tube.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

reapers said:


> I'm not sure what model it is as i have not called the guy and it dosent say in the ad. In the pictures it says SPORT on the seat tube.


FWIW the model I linked to says RACE on the top tube, but the geo could still be the same (or similar) to the Sport. 

You'll have to check it over mechanically and test ride it before committing, so that should answer your fit question. Just be sure to check the frame over for signs of crashes/ abuse.


----------



## JinxyJ08 (Apr 18, 2012)

Just an update......I took the Bianchi back. It seemed ok until i rode it a bit longer. just was not comfortable and was too big.

SOOOOO.....took it back and got a Specialized Tarmac Apex Mid-Compact in a 52cm. This bike fits soooo much better. Just felt perfect. Ordered the Black Satin/White it and its being built as we speak. I hated how "cheap" the whole sora drivetrain felt too. The SRAM feels wayyy better to me even though its not all that high end. Now all i need to do is swap it all to SRAM Red with some ZIPP wheels and im a happy camper lol!


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

The Apex is actually a great group in terms of weight and quality and when you compare it to Red, there aren't too many measurable differences. (I have Red and the shift feel is a bit better and the rear derailleur looks cooler ) But upgrading wheels will make the biggest difference compared to what came with the bike. At least I'm about 99% sure at least.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Good decision returning the Bianchi. I've ridden ill sized bikes and they never feel quite right.

Congrats on the new ride. Nice choice. At this groupset level my personal preference is Tiagra, but I agree that Apex is a step above Sora in terms of refinement. 

Re: your planned upgrades, my advice is work on the motor first. That's where the biggest performance gains will be.


----------



## JinxyJ08 (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh yea absolutely. I learned a long time ago a car is only as fast as its driver.....its even more so with a bike!

See i tried them both and felt the apex was better than the tiagra. I guess thats why they have sooo many groupset options


----------

